# Who have u made friends with



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I thought I saw a thread like this, but cant seem to find it.
Just curious, who has got to meet different people from hauntforum, weather in person or what not.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I met Ms. W., FE, boogal, Turtle, Dr. Ghastley, Scary1, and Wormy. I briefly got to meet Hauntedcampers.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I got to meet Hauntiholik, Lauriebeast, and Pandora at HauntX this year.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lets see
Trishaanne
Black cat
Boo Boo Bunny
Phobos
Noah
ZombieF
Pyro
Lady Nyxie
Troy
All the nice folks we meet at the new england gathering (way to much alchohal was consumed to remember individual names)
Talked to Mrs Wicked, Wormy
One of the Devils Rejects (oh wait I live with her)
And some guy named Vlad who likes to give me power tools after I have been drinking


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

In person:
JackReaper, randyaz, Spookineer, LaurieBeast, Pandora, Hella, Sinister, Omega


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Let's see....BlackCat and Vlad, Slightlymad and One of the Devil's Rejects, Phobos, Noah Fentz, Zombie-F and his lovely wife, Pyro, Haunted 55, Troy, Lady Nyxie, Lotus, Peanut, Hollyberry, Bob Andrews, Undertaker, Keeba and the Haunted Campers. There may be a few more, I can't remember off the top of my head. Then, on the phone, I've spoken to Wormy, TearyThunder (briefly), PrettyGhoul, and of course my two buddies, Ms. Wicked and Turtle, who I speak to on a VERY regular basis. I think that may be it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

in person:
slightlymad,one of the devils rejects,vald,blackcat,zombie -f & wife, trish & hubby,halloween zombie
then theres chat; deadspider,boogirl,fangs, mrs W,krough , spook ,LB,haunti,fe, ............:googly: well everyone in chat lol
and theres this guy who keeps on callin me wanting my car----scareshack


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I've met 
Mr and Mrs Frighteners, Bodybagging, Wormy T, sat at the bar and had a few rounds with Mr Irons and Kore from Minons Web in 2006,Mrs Irons I think I seen sickie at Ironstocks monster ball but I was pretty looped at the time so we didn't really meet although I did meet his underwear  . I was the death angel in black robes, wings and big plastic two handed sword. I may have met more of you I just don't remember.  I'm a total introvert so the conversation would have been short.while avoiding the rain under the concession stand pavilion, my wife and I talked with some nice folks from Kentucky. a barbarian cave man guy and an opera singer lady.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, I wish there were gatherings in the gulf coast. I'd love to meet others who love haunting as much as me. You guys are lucky.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have met and married Koumajutsu 

I have also met Shaunathan.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

In person I have had the pleasure to meet the following....
Rob and atalie for bodybagging. Derrick/twisted demintia,
Steph/boogirl,Jeff/ Frightners ent, and a few others.
Have spook to and talk to, turtle/mellisa, ms.wicked, kellie, pyro/manny on a regular basis on the phone.
There is a few othrs here, i know im forgetting. Point is I made some great friends!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is true, tough to put a list together.
I've had a chance to meet a lot of forum members, email groups, big list of people!!!
I just wish I had more time at the trades shows to talk.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I live too far away to meet anybody here...sucks.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Let me think...

Ms. Wicked
Sickie Ickie
Mr. Wicked
Frighters..or Jeff and the Mrs...
Bodybagging...was in the same hotel
WormyT
HibLaGrande
DragonLadySue...Now a member since I talk her into it. Where is prize.'
Strange1
Merlin(The not so quite one) LOL
Haunt31..I think he is here
Ironman..Ok, I didn't say hi but I was right by when he was talking to sue.
The cast of Friends.. LOL ok, I lied on that one. LOL

wait, I almost forgot all the bitch sisters.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Friends???? your supposed to make friends?
I didnt get the memo....LOL


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've chatted an awful lot with playfx, 1031fan, and MsW in the graveyard but haven't actually met anyone yet. I'm really really wanting to go to Ironstock next year so I can actually meet some folks. I hope to get to meet Edwood Saucer and Beth while making the rounds of other people's home haunts this season; they're not totally local but they're within driving distance LOL I live in a haunt desert


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

they don't let me out much here so I've yet to meet anyone... *sniff

However I WILL be at HauntCon next year, so hopefully that will change.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

2 of the biggest cons to hit are IronStock and MidWest Haunters Convention.

If you like more Horror, Horrorfind is another nice place for meet and greets!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

yes, one of these days I will make it to IS. The reason for going to HC is it will be held 40 minutes away from me so I can definitely make it.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

no one but in a few more years i'll pop up at IronStock!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I've met Oct31man, IshWitch, Noahbody, GreenCapt, Amber (Frac), Mazz, Maureen, and a couple that aren't on the forums. 

I've spoken on the phone with a couple of others, and IM with some others. There are very few that I really consider good friends and talk to about serious stuff.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ive met Stittsville and Uraki. I could have met Scareshack but he didnt come to my party


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Forum members that I've met in person: Jeff (FE) and his lovely wife, B'Bagging and Atalie, Death Touch and Sickie....

I've spoken on the phone to my dear, dear friend Pattie (trishanne), Vlad, Black Cat, Slighty Mad, One of the Devil's Rejects and J (ok, scareshack)... That NJ crew is coming to Chicago next year!!!!!!! (makes note to start getting basement ready now...)

Of course there's the crew in chat: Fangs, BG, pyro, playfx, rev, Spook, LB, Hellrazor and many more... I hope to meet more of you in the future!

Last but not least, of course is the wonderful Mr. W.


----------

